# Mazuri tortoise diet in Malaysia....!!



## tygoh (Dec 27, 2011)

I am looking for Mazuri tortoise diets, selling at Malaysia. Please let me know if anyone come across a pet shop or online shop.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: Mazuri tortoise diet....!!*

You can send them an email and ask if they sell it in Malaysia:

http://shop.mazuri.com/contact-us.aspx


----------



## tygoh (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: Mazuri tortoise diet....!!*

Thank you.


----------



## yagyujubei (Dec 27, 2011)

*RE: Mazuri tortoise diet....!!*

Here you go: http://www.adpost.com/my/pets/56793/
http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1816512


----------



## YoshiHan (Jan 8, 2012)

*RE: Mazuri tortoise diet....!!*



tygoh said:


> I am looking for Mazuri tortoise diets, selling at Malaysia. Please let me know if anyone come across a pet shop or online shop.



Hi. I am from Malaysia too and I am selling Mazuri tortoise diets. There are few packs with me. Let me know if you still interested.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2012)

*RE: Mazuri tortoise diet....!!*

Hi YoshiHan:

Won't you take a few moments to start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself.

Thank you for letting us know you carry Mazuri in Malaysia. I'll make a note of it for future reference.


----------



## tygoh (Jan 9, 2012)

*RE: Mazuri tortoise diet....!!*



YoshiHan said:


> tygoh said:
> 
> 
> > I am looking for Mazuri tortoise diets, selling at Malaysia. Please let me know if anyone come across a pet shop or online shop.
> ...



Hi YoshiHan, i will PM you for the details.


----------

